# Error:0x80070002:The system cannot find the file specified.



## JBW (Mar 3, 2003)

I am running Windows 98,Internet Explorer 6,and McAfee anti-virus...The problem I am having is with my Task Scheduler and McAfee Update...The McAfee Update Check 02 is set to run every 5 min.,which I don't think is necessary,I try to change it,but it defaults back,on next start up....When I open the Scheduled Tasks,and click on the Advanced tap,and open the View Log it states: Warning**Unable to load task.,The specific error is:
0x80070002:The system cannot find the file specified.Try using the Task page Browse button to locate application....McAfee told me its ok to remove Update....but when I do I freeze up!!!and when I re-start it comes back on....do I have to live with it???


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome......try from safe mode.


----------

